# Look what I got in the mail today...



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

And NO details???????????????/ You are so Cruel.................


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like your getting ready to do some damage...


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Another one for the good guys! Let us see the setup when you're done.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Flounder giggin'?

I just bought these...

http://www.ultimategiglights.com/

Pensacola... Never been, looking forward to being skunked, but learning and havin' fun along the way.



Jim


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

The old boat had 6 of the 27w cool white LED's. I figured I may as well upgrade to 50w lights with the new boat. The housings are larger than I expected but shouldn't be a problem. Paid $200 for all 5 but when they came today some had cracks in the housings. I opened a dispute with the website and they asked if I wanted to send them back for a full refund and keep them with a partial refund of $150. So I got these for $50 and some JB Weld. Hooked one of them up to see how it looks. Not the best picture in the world but you get the idea.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Looks good! As an FYI, to avoid some major headache in the future go ahead and put some anti seize on all the screws that hold the lens on and the driver housing on the back. The screws are stainless and the housing is aluminum. Down the road, when you need to replace a lens or driver you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Definitely not downing you or your setup but, I don't really care for them. Are yours 120 volts or 12 volt? There's no doubt that they are some of the brightest lights available but seemed to bright to me. I have no experience with the 27 watt, just the 50 watt.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

They are 12 volt. Did you use warm white or the cool white?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Warm white is the way to go. Less glare and better light penetration then cool white.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> Warm white is the way to go. Less glare and better light penetration then cool white.


Definitely! Fishing with Cool white gives me a headache.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

jsh1904 said:


> The old boat had 6 of the 27w cool white LED's. I figured I may as well upgrade to 50w lights with the new boat. The housings are larger than I expected but shouldn't be a problem. Paid $200 for all 5 but when they came today some had cracks in the housings. I opened a dispute with the website and they asked if I wanted to send them back for a full refund and keep them with a partial refund of $150. So I got these for $50 and some JB Weld. Hooked one of them up to see how it looks. Not the best picture in the world but you get the idea.


I'd appreciate it if you could share the URL for the source of the 50 watt lights. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

johnboatjosh said:


> Definitely! Fishing with Cool white gives me a headache.


If you can find extra warm white that's even better cause they're very close to the same color as hps.


----------

